# MOD please delete



## jasnn (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't notice, (look actually), that this was already posted in Off-Topic

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15676-feds-shut-down-megauploadcom-file-sharing-website/

Mod please delete.

Thanks..


----------

